# 12 year old yorkie heart murmur



## dwelding7 (Aug 30, 2013)

hello my 12 year old yorkie has been diagnosed as having a heart murmur.He pants quite a bit and is very loud when he is sleeping.The vet said that there is some fluid in his lungs.Apart from the vet giving him an examination he perscribed 20mg frusedale twice daily and 1.25mg of cardisure twice daily.

he has been on the meds for a nearly a week now and if anything his breathing has got worse, the vet suggested doubling the frusedale to 80mg per day.The vet suggested that if there is no change by monday then it may be best to put him to sleep.

vet said the only option is to x-ray his chest to make sure there is nothing else underlying

Im having a lot of trouble hearing that news as my dog can still walk quite far and easily run up and downstairs.I dont want to have him put to sleep if there is still some joy to be had with him.

has anyone got any advice for me?

many thanks


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

the high humiditys may not be helping him, personally while he has quality of life I wouldnt put him to sleep.
try the xray or an ultrasound to check there is nothing else going on


----------



## dwelding7 (Aug 30, 2013)

yes i think that is the next option 

anyone have any experience with heart problems in small dogs?


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

my JRT was diagnosed with a heart murmur and was on vetmedin for years. she had at least another good four years afterwards until the meds no longer worked for her


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I wouldn't go putting your dog to sleep without a concrete diagnosis, which can't be made via a stethoscope! Poor thing might not even be on the correct medication.

You can either be referred to a cardiologist, or your vet can x-ray whilst your dog is conscious plus perform an EKG/ECG and an echo.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

I thought heart murmurs were relatively common in old dogs? My in-laws' JRT was diagnosed with a heart murmur a few years ago and she's still in great health (she's 12 now). It doesn't affect her, she just gets a good check up regularly.


----------



## dwelding7 (Aug 30, 2013)

yes think im going to go a different vets- the one i went to said he will need to sedate my dog for a chest x ray.Seeing as his heart is weak that seems risky to me.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Our little Yorkie mix has a heart murmur, he recently starting coughing and had bad breathing problems.
We took him to the vet, he was sedated for the chest x-ray, but the vet had him on a ventilator and he was absolutely fine.
Long story short, it's heart failure. However, the medication he's on (Vetmedin, Cardalis & Frusol) is helping enormously.

I would definitely change vets.


----------



## dwelding7 (Aug 30, 2013)

have you put your dog on a low sodium diet?


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

The vet suggested we give him a low sodium food, but I raw feed, so it's not an issue.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

What grade heart murmer?


----------



## dwelding7 (Aug 30, 2013)

been to the vets 3 times in the last week and they havent told me what grade heart murmur?

definitley changing vets, need to know what grade heart murmur and x-ray of chest

thanks guys


----------



## dwelding7 (Aug 30, 2013)

just got back from a different vets

they managed to get an x-ray of hid chest without sedating him.

it confirmed heart problems with some fluid in the lungs.

they have put my dog on fortekor 2.5mg a day along with the existing meds,also gave me the right food.

going back on thursday,seeing how he goes over the next few days.

this vet was very helpful so always get a second opinion if you are unsure about any vets.

thanks again.


----------



## dwelding7 (Aug 30, 2013)

hello again ive just been quoted £1000 for referral to a dog cardiologist- does this seem like the right amount?


----------



## dwelding7 (Aug 30, 2013)

just been quoted 1000 for a cardiologist to do an ECG

does that seem the right amount?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

dwelding7 said:


> just got back from a different vets
> 
> they managed to get an x-ray of hid chest without sedating him.
> 
> ...


Glad you have some answers even if not what you wanted, at least you and the vet have some idea what you are dealing with.

What do you mean the right food?  I didn't think food would affect the heart unless given for a very very long time 



dwelding7 said:


> just been quoted 1000 for a cardiologist to do an ECG
> 
> does that seem the right amount?


No idea about cost.

I don't want to seem callous, but what more are they going to find out and what other treatment are you and the vet likely to give to a 12 year old Yorkie?

Do you really want o put him through it, if there's not much to gain?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

dwelding7 said:


> just been quoted 1000 for a cardiologist to do an ECG
> 
> does that seem the right amount?


Well i was never referred to a specialist, but my dogs ECG/EKG and echo cost £90.


----------

